#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Σχέδια για τις σχετικές ΤΟΤΕΕ

## Xάρης

Τα *σχέδια* των Τεχνικών Οδηγιών του ΤΕΕ (ΤΟΤΕΕ) για τον υπολογισμό της ενεργειακής απόδοσης των κτηρίων:

Αναλυτικές εθνικές προδιαγραφές παραμέτρων για τον υπολογισμό της ενεργειακής απόσοσης κτιρίων και την έκδοση του πιστοποιητικού ενεργειακής απόδοσης.Θερμοφυσικές ιδιότητες δομικών υλικών και έλεγχος της θερμομομονωτικής επάρκειας των κτηρίων.Οδηγίες και έντυπα ενεργειακών επιθεωρήσεων κτιρίων, λεβήτων και εγκαταστάσεων θέρμανσης και εγκαταστάσεων κλιματισμού.Κλιματικά δεδομένα ελληνικών περιοχών.

----------

giokalt

----------

